# How to post pics in a topic



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi lads, I want to start making my build thread as I've done a few mods now, had a go but can't find how to upload pics? Sorry if I'm being thick haha just not very good at this stuff lol, thanks in advance


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Sam.
To show us a pic.
Sign up with http://www.photobucket.com, its free. 
Upload pics from you PC using "Browse", click the "cog wheel" & click "get links" click the "IMG code " text & paste into your post.
Or use the "upload attachment" facility below each reply. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

If you do upload attachments on the board, it's handy to "place inline" else it tends to show them in reverse order.
I resize all of my forum attachments to about 800x600 pixels, which is within the size restrictions of the forum.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Why are there size restrictions on this forum?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ades tt 180 said:


> Why are there size restrictions on this forum?


Hi, Because it makes it more difficult for members with slow Broad Band connections to view topics, is one reason.
Hoggy.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Attachments are uploaded to the web server and if it let us upload 5MB images I'm sure it would quickly fill up.


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for your help guys much appreciated! Progress thread will be coming tommorow (motivation permitting)


----------

